# Vitamin D and COVID



## debodun (Jan 5, 2021)

Now everyone will be panic buying and over-dosing on this.

https://www.bostonherald.com/2020/0...otWutSfZ3mO28KToCeMRu9tzRAIWzkggos6g5ENi0XYxY


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2021)

For many months a lot of doctors have been reporting observations that Covid tends to be less severe among those with higher Vitamin D levels. 

Even the date on the linked article is September 16th.


----------



## Chet (Jan 5, 2021)

My doctor gave me a prescription for a dozen vitamin D tablets taken weekly that I just finished. Good timing.


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been taking Vit D for years.  It goes along with my calcium.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 5, 2021)

Some news is good on one day and not on the next so I take it with a grain of salt. I already take Vitamin D every day.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2021)

This has been known for a long time but brushed off by media, it seems ....... that is a large percentage in that report and while many whom did their research from early on may have started Vit D supplements it has not been insane hoarding like TP.    

The good news seems to be only found when you search for it. 
If the 54% reduction of catching it rate is correct (in this article )  that should be more widely supported. I keep hearing others when i have been trying to get this into conversations that maybe some would take too much or something ...... honestly some people just want to knock anything positive in this situation. 

We are back into WINTER and dark and very  often low vitamin D time of year.......... from lack of sunlight and people would be happier to believe the disease surge is all because rouge non mask wearers  during the holidays.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2021)

The last news I read on this, is that there is no proof that taking vitamin D reduces your chance of catching Covid, though it may be useful in other situations.   If you search for the answer you want, you'll find it somewhere.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

It seems most information is anecdotal regarding Vitamin D and flu shots often helping to avert more severe symptoms.  No surprise that there haven't been formal studies, given how new this virus is and how many larger Covid fires loom on the medical research horizon.  

I get an annual flu shot because I've had the flu a couple of times in my life. Quite frankly, I've been to better parties and prefer to decline invitations to that particular one. 

I take Vitamin D because about five years ago a blood test showed my levels to be low so my doctor recommended supplements. 

Whether they help reduce Covid symptoms is anyone's guess, but I've seen no evidence suggesting they make it any worse.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2021)

I have seen and heard of many patients who are given courses of  Vit D while in hospital  as part of the treatment  so ..... I would assume there is more data then we are aware of.

there is no clear proof on many items being recommended or mandated but.....  when 5 years down the road and conflicting studies will suggest this or that it will be too late for many people.
i think even a small chance is worth considering although if the OP article suggests it is probably more then a small chance it helps


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I take Vitamin D because about five years ago a blood test showed my levels to be low so my doctor recommended supplements.


Same here!


----------

